# How long did you stay in remission after surgery?



## Mazen (Nov 2, 2009)

I am now considering surgey to remove a fistula in my terminal ileum. the surgey will be an iloececal resection, removing the a small part of the terminal ileum, the ileocecal valve and a small part of the cecum. I've had Crohn's for about 9 years now and the inflammation has always been confined in this area.

My question for those who had surgery before :

- how long did you stay in remission after surgey?

- What meds if any were you prescribed after surgey?

- did you need a second surgery afterwards?

Thanks....


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Nov 2, 2009)

I had surgery about 18 years ago, first surgery was laproscopic and lasted approx 6 years, and was put on Entocort could of lasted longer if I wasnt stupid and ate like normal people do.  Second surgery was a big mess, and was on Antibiotics, galore, and was headed for a 3rd and my Gi if I had a 3rd surgery, they recommended treatment was Flagyl and Imuran, which both affect me badly.   If you decide on surgery, just make sure that you continue to stay on a diet that is required for a Crohnie, it could make all the difference in the world for a longer remission.  I was so glad I did have my first surgery, I was so sick and sick of being sick.  Just eating foods that were risky got me back to having problems.  Not everyone needs a second surgery... let us know what you decide!  Good luck!


----------



## farm (Nov 2, 2009)

I did not go into remission after surgery.
Was given Pentasa; Probiotic; Percocet; and Remicade.
No second surgery advised at this time.


----------



## misscris (Nov 2, 2009)

Mazen said:
			
		

> I am now considering surgey to remove a fistula in my terminal ileum. the surgey will be an iloececal resection, removing the a small part of the terminal ileum, the ileocecal valve and a small part of the cecum. I've had Crohn's for about 9 years now and the inflammation has always been confined in this area.
> 
> My question for those who had surgery before :
> 
> ...


Theres a statistic out there that says (don't quote I'm just trying to go off memory here) ... 70% of all Crohns patients that require surgery will need surgery again sometime in their life.  

Apparently when you have surgery, the areas surrounding your incisions and surgery are more apt to get inflammed and need to be removed soon or later as well.  I am no expert, so I don't know.  

I'm still not on medication yet, so I don't know what they'll do for you.  I'm supposed to be starting Aza. 

I didn't even know I had Crohns before my resection, so I can't really say much about this either.  I do feel better not having the abcess and such tho.   Imagine that right? hehe   

I guess people would say that I'm in a remission state as of right now, but I'm not sure.  I have what seem to be flares, but not constant symptoms.  My surgeon did tell me that even if someone doesn't have Crohns, if they have a resection they will go to the bathroom more often and such anyway because of the loss of space. 

If you go with surgery, hopefully it helps you out and you get a nice long remission!


----------



## jed (Nov 2, 2009)

My surgery was to remove all but the last few inches of my large intestine. I went into surgery not know if they were going to save the last bit or get bagged. so far, no bag

*- how long did you stay in remission after surgey?*
first 6 months was really no different that before i went into surgery as far as pooping went. really urgent toilet needs, nappies for a little while, farting was a dangerous game

after hat 6 months i've just got better and better. these days i can fart with pride and not a worry in the world.

my bodies used of such a small bit of large intestine now. poops are even firm some days.

*- What meds if any were you prescribed after surgey?*

methotrexate, 10mg a week. and i still chew on pred when ever i feel somethings a little wrong. 

i have a bottle of LDN in my cupboard, but at the moment i dont want to start taking a new drug when everything is going so great with my current ones.

*- did you need a second surgery afterwards?*

not yet wooohooooooooooo


----------



## imisspopcorn (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi mazen,

No remission for me whatsoever after surgery......I have had 3 doses of Remicade so far...I think I'm getting close to some sort of remission. I think what might be remission for me, may be different for others.  I'm just asking the crohn's gods for no pain.....they can give me the big D, but please no more pain!...That's what remission is to me???


----------



## CLynn (May 17, 2012)

7 years for me.


----------



## DustyKat (May 17, 2012)

Nice dredge Cheryl...:ylol: 

Both of my children have had the same surgery...

Sarah has been in remission since her surgery in July 2006 and Matt has been in remission since his surgery in April last year. 

They are both on Imuran. 

Dusty.


----------

